# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  الآن مفأجآة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

*أطلاق تجريبي* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*ان شاء الله الجميع يكون بخير وصحة وعافية ..*

*بحمد الله تعالى ..*

*تم اطلاق الأصدار التجريبي لشبكة ..*

*كما وعدتكم سابقاً ..*

*هذه هي المفأجآة ...*

*نظام موقع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..*

*برنامج كامل متوافق مع المنتدى ..*

*نظام المدونات ..*

*برنامج كامل متوافق مع المنتدى ..*

*يستطيع الجميع عمل مدونات ولكن ليس الآن ..*

*بعد اطلاق النسخة رسمياً ..*

*علماً يتم عمل التحديث الآن ولم انتهي من التحديثات ..*

*من الخطوط وغيرها وغيرها من الاشياء المهم ..*

*سوف ترونها قريباً ..*

*والآن ادعكم تتطلعون على مفأجآة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية* 

*ملاحظة هامة ..*

*جميع الاستايلات والقوالب ..*

*تعتمد على نظام css3 ..*

*وللاسف غير مدعوم حتى الآن في متصفح اكسبلور ..*

*وتستطيع مشاهدة روعة الاستايلات في متصفح جوجول والفايرفكس ..*

*حيث انهم يدعمون نظام css3 ..*

*أنتم دائما مميزون مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..*

*اتمنى لكم أجمل الاوقات ..*

*إدارة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..*

*المشرف العام / شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## مضراوي

وااااااااااااو ^0^
والله روووعه الاستآآيل ~ ^^
بصراحه غير شكل عجبني ^0^
 يعطيكم العافيه ~ 
لآعدمنا جهودكم وتميزكم ~ 
تحيااتو ~
~..M!kage

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيكـ الف عافيه
بس عاد لاطول علينا 

ادا المنتدى مغلق يضيق الخلق

بس كاني مو فاهمه اتصفح المنتدى؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله 
تبارك الله 
خوش فكره 
فعلا تميز 
يعطيك العافية استاذ 
ننتظر اللمسات الأخيرة 
بس لا ينقطع منتدانا ضايعين اليوم بدونه 
مع شبكتنا الغالية نحن متميزووون

----------


## حساسه بزياده

زي الأخوات: نفس كلامهمم
أبيض مايناسب عويناتي 
لأن ماتتحمل لاغامج ولافاتح
ونسيتوا الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد عند تسجيل الدخول
يالله خيرتنا نتعود عليه
عساكم عالقوه ومشكورين على المفاجئه>>كنا اليوم زادت المناسبات

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

الاستايل افضل من قبل الوانه هادئة
بس ماعرفت احوس بالمنتدى مو فاهمة شالسالفة؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..

مساء الخير 
مأجورين 
يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة 
جميل جداً مارأيناه الى الان في التجديد المميز 
ما ننحرم جديدك 
اخوي // يعني المنتدى بعد التجديد لا يوجد به بنرات 
موفق الى كل خير بحق الامام الجواد علية السلام 
تحياتي وسلامي لك

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف شكر لك اخي عللمجهود,,

::

ننتظر التحديثات الأخيره ,, عشان ننبسط اكثر 

::

شي حلو مدونات عجبني الموضوع ,

موفقينـ*

----------


## عنيده

_حركتاات عجيبه .._ 

_نتظر التحديث باذن الله تعالى .._ 

_اشتقت الى المنتدى و الله .._ 

_موفق اخوي .._

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اللهم صي على محمد وال محمد...
يعطيك العافية أخوي على الاستايل الجديد ..
روعة بجد..
رحم الله والديك ماتقصر..
مفاجاة مرة تهبل ...
سلمت لنا على مفاجاتك وعلى شبكتنا الفضيعة.
أحلى منتدى بالعالم.
موفقين لكل خير.
والله يقضي حوائكم يارب.

----------


## عبدالله خليف

:amuse: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قولوا معي  :amuse: 
صلوات على محمد وآل محمد
الله يبعد عنك كل شر أيها المنتدى الغالي والعزيز
كل عام وأنت بأجمل صورة
كل عام وأنت بأحلى أطلالة
سررت كثيرا بتجديد عالمك
أن شاء الله القادم مذهل وأجمل
تمنياتي لك أيها المنتدى كل  الخير والتقدم والتطور
شارك معي الفرحة أخي وأختي الأعزاء
بنيولوك الجديد
NEW LOOK 
يالله معا نهنئ منتدانا الجميل :amuse: 
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااا خيي
ابصراحه قبل احسن كان
موعارفه ولااا شي في المنتدى ولااا عارفه وين اروح
الكلام صاير على بعض
مادري بس عندي لو
احس المنتدى مره صعب

موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## حلاالكون

*مرحبا*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه* 
*على الجهود المبذوله* 
*لك أرق تحيه معطره باالورود*

----------


## نور الهدى

* اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 


*روووعه* 


*الله يعطيك الف عافية* 


*وعساك على القوة استاذي* 


*مجهود رائع تشكر عليه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حركات مررررررررررررة حلوة

تسلم خيي شبكة ومباركة جهوك 
الف الف شكر

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*واخيراً عرفنآهآ :* *p* 
*تسلم على جهودك والتطوير :)* 

*قميل التطوير :D* 
*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،،* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

واااااااااو استايل روعه <<<< تو الناس كان لا جيتي 
يسلمو خيو شبكه الناصره 
بس زي مااقالو الاخوات انو الكلام فوق بعضه
 فيه صعوبه شوي  في الاستخدام
بانتظار الاجمل والاحسن للمنتدى 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## hard to get

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين 

أولا : احب اهنيك اخي العزيز شبكة

على التطوير وجميع الاعضاء المميزين

ولكن عندي ملاحظات بسيطة 

- النسخة الحالية vb4 حديثة وتحتاج لكثير من الوقت حتى تتوفر لها كافة الهاكات والاستايلات

- كما قرأت ان النسخة بها الكثير من المشاكل لأنها نسخة بيتا 

وفي الأخير 

أتمنى لكم وللشبكة الكريمة 

التوفيق واشكر لكم جهودكم الجبارة 

لإنجاح هذه الشبكة العظيمة بأعضاءها والقائمين عليها 

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الررحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمدوعجل فرجهم الشريف 

الف الف الف مبروك 

تحديث  رائع  

اتمنى ان يتم الانتهاء منه في اسرع وقت 

وكما الجميع  لامجال للكتابة او القراة 

بالتوفيق  يارب 

ابو طارق

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

اللـــــــــــــــــه يعطيك العــــــــــــــــــــــأفيه

----------


## بلسم جروحي

كثير حلو التغير في المنتدى  :bigsmile: 
يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه على المجهود المبذول 
هو احسه شوي يعني صعب بس اكيد مع الوقت راح نتعود عليه   :noworry: 
دمتم بخير

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااات* 
*بس والله مو فاهمة شي أحس عوايني مفرقين* 
*كل وحدة في مكان*
*مش عارف أتحرك لما كلشي يزبط راح ادخل* 
*يسلمو على المفاجئه الحلوة*
*والله ستايل حركات <<بعد ويش يعني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* صعب الأستخدام اخوي شوي* 
*بس انحاول انضبط امورنا* 
*وحشتني الشبكة*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وااااااااااااو ^0^
> والله روووعه الاستآآيل ~ ^^
> بصراحه غير شكل عجبني ^0^
> يعطيكم العافيه ~ 
> لآعدمنا جهودكم وتميزكم ~ 
> تحيااتو ~
> ~..m!kage



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

لم يكن فقط استايل ..

تحديث جذري .. 

الله يعافيك ..

وتسلم على مرورك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيكـ الف عافيه
> بس عاد لاطول علينا 
> 
> ادا المنتدى مغلق يضيق الخلق
> 
> بس كاني مو فاهمه اتصفح المنتدى؟؟؟؟!!!!!



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 التصفح جداً سهل وان شاء الله تعرفون ليه ..

يعطيك العافيه وتسلمي على المرور 

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> ما شاء الله 
> تبارك الله 
> خوش فكره 
> فعلا تميز 
> يعطيك العافية استاذ 
> ننتظر اللمسات الأخيرة 
> بس لا ينقطع منتدانا ضايعين اليوم بدونه 
> مع شبكتنا الغالية نحن متميزووون



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 هناك لمسات بين فترة وفترة ان شاء الله ..

يعطيك العافيه وتسلمي على المرور 

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> زي الأخوات: نفس كلامهمم
> أبيض مايناسب عويناتي 
> لأن ماتتحمل لاغامج ولافاتح
> ونسيتوا الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد عند تسجيل الدخول
> يالله خيرتنا نتعود عليه
> عساكم عالقوه ومشكورين على المفاجئه>>كنا اليوم زادت المناسبات



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 في المستقبل سوف يتم وضع استايلات جديدة ..

يعطيك العافيه 

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الاستايل افضل من قبل الوانه هادئة
> بس ماعرفت احوس بالمنتدى مو فاهمة شالسالفة؟؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 فقط تصفحي وشاركي واخدي جولة في المنتدى وسوف تتعلمي بإذن الله..

يعطيك العافيه وبوركتي

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> مساء الخير 
> مأجورين 
> يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة 
> جميل جداً مارأيناه الى الان في التجديد المميز 
> ما ننحرم جديدك 
> اخوي // يعني المنتدى بعد التجديد لا يوجد به بنرات 
> موفق الى كل خير بحق الامام الجواد علية السلام 
> تحياتي وسلامي لك



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 هناك نظام خاص للاعلانات سوف يتم تفعيلة قريباً إن شاء الله  ..

يعطيك العافيه

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *الف شكر لك اخي عللمجهود,,
> 
> ::
> 
> ننتظر التحديثات الأخيره ,, عشان ننبسط اكثر 
> 
> ::
> 
> شي حلو مدونات عجبني الموضوع ,
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تسلمي على التواجد .. 

يعطيك ربي العافية وبإذن الله سوف يتم افتتاحها للجميع خلال الفترة القادمة

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> _حركتاات عجيبه .._ 
> 
> _نتظر التحديث باذن الله تعالى .._ 
> 
> _اشتقت الى المنتدى و الله .._ 
> 
> _موفق اخوي .._



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 بارك الله فيك ويعطيك ربي العافيه ..

وتم  وضع التحديثات وباقي القليل منها .. 

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صي على محمد وال محمد...
> يعطيك العافية أخوي على الاستايل الجديد ..
> روعة بجد..
> رحم الله والديك ماتقصر..
> مفاجاة مرة تهبل ...
> سلمت لنا على مفاجاتك وعلى شبكتنا الفضيعة.
> أحلى منتدى بالعالم.
> موفقين لكل خير.
> والله يقضي حوائكم يارب.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 يعطيك ربي الف عافيه .. ..

وتسلمي على التواجد .. 

بوركتي  

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> قولوا معي 
> صلوات على محمد وآل محمد
> الله يبعد عنك كل شر أيها المنتدى الغالي والعزيز
> كل عام وأنت بأجمل صورة
> كل عام وأنت بأحلى أطلالة
> سررت كثيرا بتجديد عالمك
> أن شاء الله القادم مذهل وأجمل
> تمنياتي لك أيها المنتدى كل الخير والتقدم والتطور
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم عزيزي وبارك الله فيك ..

وتم دمج موضوعك .. 

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> ياهلاااا خيي
> ابصراحه قبل احسن كان
> موعارفه ولااا شي في المنتدى ولااا عارفه وين اروح
> الكلام صاير على بعض
> مادري بس عندي لو
> احس المنتدى مره صعب
> 
> موفقين لكل خير وصلاح



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

التصفح جداً سهل .. ونفس السابق تماماً ..

ولكن يجب عليك تحديث متصفح اكسبلور الى اخر اصدار وهو 8 ..

او تتصفحي بمتصفح قوقل او الفايرفوكس ..

وبإذن الله سوف يضبط معاك كل شي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *مرحبا*
> *يعطيك ربي الف عافيه* 
> *على الجهود المبذوله* 
> *لك أرق تحيه معطره باالورود*



 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ..

تسلمي على التواجد خيتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> * اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
> 
> 
> *روووعه* 
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية* 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 الله يعافيك ..

تسلمي على التوجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> حركات مررررررررررررة حلوة
> 
> تسلم خيي شبكة ومباركة جهوك 
> الف الف شكر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 الله يسلمك ..

تسلمي خيتي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *واخيراً عرفنآهآ :* *p*
> 
> *تسلم على جهودك والتطوير :)* 
> 
> *قميل التطوير :d*
> 
> *ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،،*
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تسلمي على التواجد ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافية ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> واااااااااو استايل روعه <<<< تو الناس كان لا جيتي 
> يسلمو خيو شبكه الناصره 
> بس زي مااقالو الاخوات انو الكلام فوق بعضه
>  فيه صعوبه شوي في الاستخدام
> بانتظار الاجمل والاحسن للمنتدى 
> تحياتيـ ..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تسلمي على التواجد ..

وسهل الاستخدام ..

فقط يبغى ليكم وقت لتعود ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين 
> 
> أولا : احب اهنيك اخي العزيز شبكة
> 
> على التطوير وجميع الاعضاء المميزين
> 
> ولكن عندي ملاحظات بسيطة 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
يعطيك العافيه عزيزي .. 
وبخصوص ملاحظاتك .. 
نعم النسخة حديثة .. 
وهاكاتها واستايلاتها .. 
انا من يوفرهم ... 
وليس الانتظار لتوفيرهم لي .. 
ولا توجد أي مشاكل ..  
والحمد الله الشبكة تعمل بنجاح ..

وبارك الله فيك عزيزي وتسلم على التواجد .. 
كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسم الله الررحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمدوعجل فرجهم الشريف 
> 
> الف الف الف مبروك 
> 
> تحديث رائع 
> 
> اتمنى ان يتم الانتهاء منه في اسرع وقت 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العزيز ابو طارق ..

اشكر لك حضورك ..

ويلزمك عزيزي تحميل اخر اصدار من المتصفح اكسبلور 8 ..

او التصفح بمتصفح قوقل او الفايرفوكس ..

لتحديث المتصفح يوجد موضوع في الناصرة عنوان التميز ..

وعنوانة لمن يعاني من التصفح وعدم ظهور الاقسام ..

لأجل تستطيع الكتابة .. والقراءة ..

بارك الله فيك .. وتسلم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللـــــــــــــــــه يعطيك العــــــــــــــــــــــأفيه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ... بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> كثير حلو التغير في المنتدى 
> يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه على المجهود المبذول 
> هو احسه شوي يعني صعب بس اكيد مع الوقت راح نتعود عليه 
> دمتم بخير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بإذن الله راح تتعودون عليه ..

الله يعافيك .. وتسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااات* 
> *بس والله مو فاهمة شي أحس عوايني مفرقين* 
> *كل وحدة في مكان*
> *مش عارف أتحرك لما كلشي يزبط راح ادخل* 
> *يسلمو على المفاجئه الحلوة*
> *والله ستايل حركات <<بعد ويش يعني*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اذا كان هناك مشكلة في ظهور الاقسام او غيرها ..

يجب عليك تحديث الاكسبلور الى 8 ..

يوجد موضوع خاص في نفس القسم ..

وروابط التحديث ..

يعطيك العافيه .. وتسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> * صعب الأستخدام اخوي شوي* 
> *بس انحاول انضبط امورنا* 
> *وحشتني الشبكة*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله تسهل الامور ..

ويلزمكم فقط التصفح لمعرفة الاستخدام ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


مساءكم تعزية لقلب سيدة النساء.......






يعطيك العافية أخوي........



اممم الوضع متغير علينا وبالنسبة لي توني ابدأ استوعب التغيرات ....الأمس الحالة شتى وياه...


الحمد لله قدرت اثبت الاصدار الجديد للمتصفح.......


ورحم الله والدي كل من مد يد العون لي.....والله يجزاهم ويجزاك خير أخوي..


(هموس ....شمووع..... شبكة) ماقصرتوا ........رايتكم بيضا .....




بس يبغى لي وقت على مااتعود على هالشكل الجديد ..




أكثر شي شد انتباهي هو فكرة المدونات ماشاء الله مرة روعة ..اتمنى الكل يستغلها بشكل مُفيد ......!!




عساك ع القوة أخوي ...


دعواتي للجميع.............



موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ~ 
انا شفتها قبل مااثبت متصفح قوقل  :huh: 
وثبته  :rolleyes: 
وطالع المنتدى فلللللللللللللللللله :wink: 
أكرر شكري لكم  :embarrest: 
ولآعدمنا جهودكم 
تحيآآتو

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 
*ما شاء الله اخوي*
*تطوير جدا رائع*
*الله يوفقك اخوي*
*والله يبارك فيك وفي جهودك المباركة*
*وان شاء الله دوم ها التطوير*
*والله لا يحرمنا من روعة جديدك اخوي*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
تطور جميل جداً...
وفكرة المدونات راائعه ..
لازال التميز يسري في المنتدى الغالي بفعل يداك المتميزتين اخي شبكة..
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه ..
ولاعدمنا جهودك الرائعه..
دمت بعين الله..

----------


## أمل الظهور

* هلا*

*توني اليوم حملت الثامن وفهمت للمنتدى*

*تطوير روعه  بس يبي لنا وقت علشان نتعود عليه*

*يعطيك العافيه*

*من الاحسن للاحسن*

----------


## فرح

تسلم شـــبووووك
وعسااااك ع القووووه 
ودووووم هالابدااااع والتمـــــــيز حليفك
امممم حملت  الاثنين جهاز عربي  :toung: والثاااني e
اممم لازم ترضي الطرفين  :bigsmile: هههه
تسلم ورحم الله والديك 
دمت وداااام عطاااائك  الاكثر من راااائع 
موفق

----------


## Habit Roman

شبكة يعطيك الله العافية 
بصراحة الستايل يجنن كلك ذوق بصراحة


 إن شاء الله يستمر بصراحة عجبني مرررة

تسلم أناملك

تحياتي

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليكم
انا ماني حابه ادخل المنتدى كلش معفوش عندي
الكلام فوق بعضه وكل شي انجليزي 
ومكتوب ان اللغة عربي بس كل شي العكس
احس اني ضايعة
وماني عارفة اسوي شي 
مع اني دخلت بمتصفح الفاير فوكس

بغيب لفترة لما يعتدل كل شي يمكن اطل بين فترة وفترة
ابي ارجع
وكل شي  غيييير
تحياتي 
مكسورة خاطر

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

يعطيك العاافية خيي شبكة المجهود متعوب
                              عليه بس أني مو عارفة إلى الستايل الجديد أبدا 
                             كل شي غير ياليت يرجع لستايل القديم على بال 
                             ما يخلص ترتيب لستايل الجديد ... 
                             تقبل وجهة نظري ولك جزيل الشكر على الجهود
                             والتطور موفق ويعطيك العافية ..

----------

